

Dispatch Simplifies Teamwork with Evernote - alexgodin
http://blog.evernote.com/2012/12/10/trunk-spotlight-dispatch-simplifies-teamwork-with-evernote/

======
Causalien
Java null pointer exception when trying to access Evernote account.

~~~
jesselamb
Thanks for the heads up. We'll take a look.

EDIT: would you mind emailing me at jesse (at) dispatch.io with your account
details so I can take a closer look?

